# Book list



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

I am not sure if this has been proposed before but it would be great to have a list of books and other resources somewhere in the site. Perhaps with recommendations?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

There was one a while back....would be great to resurrect it:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/self-help-marriage-relationship-programs/2100-book-reviews.html


----------

